# Chemicals not for use



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

So far I know

pylex get kills Bermuda 
Quincorlac kills St Augustine

So my question is what selective herbcide kill centipede?

Thanks


----------



## PopMuzik42 (Dec 20, 2018)

Revolver


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Monument does a fair job too, especially when combined with 2,4-d amine.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

Quinclorac also kills Centipede. I found out accidentally last Spring...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LawnDrummer said:


> Quinclorac also kills Centipede. I found out accidentally last Spring...


So far this is the cheapest kill, but I also have St Augustine mix in so I probably will have to buy revolver.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

PopMuzik42 said:


> Revolver


Does this truly work? I looked at the label and it's definitely not labeled for centipede. So I guess my question is have you tried this or know someone that's has with success? I have a Bermuda and St Augustine lawn that I'm trying to get centipede out of.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> Monument does a fair job too, especially when combined with 2,4-d amine.


This or quinclorac are likely your best options.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> > Monument does a fair job too, especially when combined with 2,4-d amine.
> ...


I wish I could use this. It's cheap and effective but I have St Augustine in that area also. May have to spot treat.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LawnDrummer said:


> Quinclorac also kills Centipede. I found out accidentally last Spring...


Do you remember how many ounces you mixed per 1k?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

New question I've purchased quinclorac and now my question is when is the best time to try to spot spray this centipede? Now, the fall, or the winter? I'm also thinking about how long will it take for Bermuda to cover the bare spots.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Quinclorac also kills Centipede. I found out accidentally last Spring...
> ...


It wasn't very much at all. I went with a very low amount because of how sensitive centipede is. It won't take much, but it will take a little while before you notice the centipede isn't doing so well...


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> New question I've purchased quinclorac and now my question is when is the best time to try to spot spray this centipede? Now, the fall, or the winter? I'm also thinking about how long will it take for Bermuda to cover the bare spots.


I sprayed my centipede with quinclorac as it was coming out of dormancy (probably February). It took several weeks to see obvious spots that were dying off. I filled those spots with sod and it took no time for the sod to fill in again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LawnDrummer said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > New question I've purchased quinclorac and now my question is when is the best time to try to spot spray this centipede? Now, the fall, or the winter? I'm also thinking about how long will it take for Bermuda to cover the bare spots.
> ...


After reading the label I decided to go with 1.5 oz per 1k. This is what the label recommended for spot applications. I sprayed on may 4 early morning and this is the results for today.


Most of this area is already brown.


----------



## Msboy2011 (May 7, 2019)

thegrassfactor said:


> Monument does a fair job too, especially when combined with 2,4-d amine.


Will this kill the St Augustine too?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Msboy2011 said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> > Monument does a fair job too, especially when combined with 2,4-d amine.
> ...


Anything with 2-4.d is going g to hurt the St Augustine


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Got a question I thought this was centipede






But I've sprayed quinclorac at 1.5 oz per 1k and MSO at .50 oz per 1k and nothing changed. So help me out TLF.

Oh yeah I'm trying to kill this grass without using glyphosate


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't want to start a new post so here goes. I have patches of crabgrass in my lawn now. I have a mixture of Bermuda and St Augustine. What chemical can I use to kill it??? I watch the grass factor video and he doesn't specify for my situation


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Got a question I thought this was centipede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like bermuda to me.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I don't want to start a new post so here goes. I have patches of crabgrass in my lawn now. I have a mixture of Bermuda and St Augustine. What chemical can I use to kill it??? I watch the grass factor video and he doesn't specify for my situation


As far as I know there is nothing for residential use that will kill crabgrass in St. Augustine - what kills crab grass also kills St. Augustine. That said, it isn't too bad to dig out. Just use a weed tool or a screwdriver and go to town. I did that very thing yesterday in fact. Or if you want a laugh, check out this video on it.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

If you were patient enough, you could mow very low and kill centipede out of Bermuda, but that would also kill St. Augustine. And if you mowed at 5 inches, you could favor St. Augustine over centipede to the detriment of the Bermuda. With a Bermuda/St Augustine combination, you're pretty much limited to a chemical solution.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry for the thread resurrection but do any of you have any updates and best practices to remove Centipede from St. Augustine? FYI: I believe the SA is a mix of Floritam and Raleigh.

Asking for a friend... &#128521;


----------



## Midget (Jul 23, 2019)

ktgrok and CenlaLowell - Weasel crabgrass killer will kill crabgrass and not hurt SA...


----------

